# Nachfolger für Epson EH-TW3200 gesucht



## econaut (8. September 2015)

*Nachfolger für Epson EH-TW3200 gesucht*

Liebe Heimkino-Freunde, mein Epson EH-TW3200 hat den Geist aufgegeben, die Lampe hat erst 380 Stunden runter und Garantie/Gewährleistung hat er nicht mehr.

Stellt sich die Frage, ob ich mir das gleiche Modell einfach noch mal gebraucht kaufe (neu gibt's den nicht mehr) oder was gleichwertiges für unter 1000 Euro bekomme? Bei der Bildqualität bin ich nicht super anspruchsvoll (mangels Ahnung und Vergleich - war mein erster Beamer), aber lauter sollte ein Alternativmodell nicht sein. Hatte erst an den BenQ W1070 gedacht, aber der ist ja viel lauter - das schreckt mich ab.

Einsatzzweck ist ausschließlich Wohnzimmerkino in 2D und Full HD.

Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## acer86 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Epson EH-TW3200 gesucht*



econaut schrieb:


> Liebe Heimkino-Freunde, mein Epson EH-TW3200 hat den Geist aufgegeben, die Lampe hat erst 380 Stunden runter und Garantie/Gewährleistung hat er nicht mehr.
> 
> Stellt sich die Frage, ob ich mir das gleiche Modell einfach noch mal gebraucht kaufe (neu gibt's den nicht mehr) oder was gleichwertiges für unter 1000 Euro bekomme? Bei der Bildqualität bin ich nicht super anspruchsvoll (mangels Ahnung und Vergleich - war mein erster Beamer), aber lauter sollte ein Alternativmodell nicht sein. Hatte erst an den BenQ W1070 gedacht, aber der ist ja viel lauter - das schreckt mich ab.
> 
> ...



Die lautstärke de W1070 ist meist sehr übertrieben dargestellt, würde dir da empfehlen wen du die Möglichkeit hast ihn probe zuhören, er ist eigentlich garnicht so laut aber ein sehr brauchbarer und günstigster Beamer in seiner klasse.

Ansonsten ist noch um Einstiegsbereich der Epson EH-TW5200 zu empfehlen: Epson EH-TW5200 LCD-Projektor (Full-HD 2000 ANSI Lumen HDMI USB) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

wen du leicht über 1000€ ausgeben kannst kannst du gleich die Einstiegs klasse überspringen und ein Solieden Beamer aus der Gehobenen Mittelklasse dir anschaffen, den Epson EH-TW6100: Epson EH-TW6100 3D Full HD Heimkino 3LCD-Projektor (Full HD 1080p, 2.100 Lumen Weiß- & Farbhelligkeit, 40.000:1 Kontrast, 2x HDMI (1x MHL), inkl. 1x 3D Brille) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Beide Geräte sind LCD Geräte, da du von ein LCD gerät kommst empfehle ich dir dringend wen du auf ein DLP wechseln willst die vorher ausgiebig zu testen wegen den DLP Regenbogeneffekt, manche Leute sehen ihn gar nicht andere halten nicht ein Film durch vor so ein Beamer.


----------



## econaut (9. September 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Epson EH-TW3200 gesucht*

Danke für die Antwort!

Im Grunde bin ich mittlerweile sicher, dass ich einen LCD-Beamer will. Es gucken ja meistens Leute mit, da will ich nix riskieren mit Regenbogeneffekt.

Der Epson 6100 klingt gar nicht schlecht, vor allem, weil er wohl halbwegs leise ist. Leider hat er aber keinen Lenseshift. Den habe ich beim 3200 genutzt und befürchte, dass es ohne Probleme geben könnte.

Im Grunde suche ich einen Beamer, der genau das gleiche kann wie mein alter 3200:

- Full HD
- LCD
- leise
- Lenseshift

Dafür habe ich im Jahr 2012 899,- Euro bezahlt. Da müsste es doch drei Jahre später was vergleichbares für gleich viel oder weniger Geld geben, oder?


----------



## acer86 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Epson EH-TW3200 gesucht*

Der 6100er hat Lenseshift, vert. / horiz. Keystonekorrektur +/- 30°

Epson EH-TW6100 bei Beamershop24.net


----------



## econaut (10. September 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Epson EH-TW3200 gesucht*

Nein, der 6100 hat kein Lenseshift, da irrst du dich leider.


----------



## XeT (10. September 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Epson EH-TW3200 gesucht*

Warum kaufst du dir denn nicht einfach eine neue Lampe? Ca 250€ sind da eine gutes Stück weniger Geld.


----------



## econaut (10. September 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Epson EH-TW3200 gesucht*

Die Lampe funktioniert noch, die HDMI-Eingänge sind defekt. Habe auch schon einen HDMI auf Component Konverter ausprobiert, die Bildqualität war mir aber zu schlecht.


----------



## Superwip (14. September 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Epson EH-TW3200 gesucht*

Kann man die defekte Platine nicht tauschen? Schlechtestenfalls durch Ausschlachten eines EH-TW3200 mit defekter Lampe oder so?

Ansonsten ist der EH-TW6600 noch eine sehr gute Option aber auch noch deutlich teurer.


----------



## econaut (15. September 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Epson EH-TW3200 gesucht*

Theoretisch könnte ich mir einen gebrauchten EH-TW3200 kaufen und diesen dann mit meiner fast jungfräulichen Lampe betreiben.

Einen Platinentausch traue ich mir aktuell nicht zu. Da müsste ich jemanden beauftragen. Es wäre natürlich gut, soviel von meinem weiter benutzen zu können, da er kaum gelaufen ist.

Bei gebrauchten Beamern verschleißen Bildpanel und Polfilter, wurde mir gesagt. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die zur Platine gehören, ober ob man die von meinem weiter benutzen könnte. Dann wäre ein Platinentausch natürlich interessant!

Als Neuerwerb käme in der Tat der 6600 in Frage, wäre aber wahrscheinlich deutlich teurer als die gebraucht und Reparaturlösung.


----------



## Superwip (16. September 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Epson EH-TW3200 gesucht*



> Bei gebrauchten Beamern verschleißen Bildpanel und Polfilter, wurde mir  gesagt. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die zur Platine gehören, ober ob man die  von meinem weiter benutzen könnte. Dann wäre ein Platinentausch  natürlich interessant!



Gehören nicht zur Platine, verschleißen bei modernen Beamern auch kaum.


----------



## econaut (16. September 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Epson EH-TW3200 gesucht*

Danke für diese wichtige Information!

Aktuell kommen also drei Optionen in Frage:

1. gebrauchten 3200 kaufen und benutzen

2. gebrauchten / teildefekten 3200 kaufen und Platine umbauen (lassen)

3. neuen 6600 kaufen bzw. fast neu aus Kundenrücksendung (dann 1099,- statt 1250,- Euro)

Eine Frage an dich: 

Verbessere oder verschlechtere ich mich mit dem 6600 in der Bildqualität im Vergleich zum 3200? Das kann ich gerade aus den Rezensionen im Netz leider nicht herauslesen...


----------



## Superwip (16. September 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Epson EH-TW3200 gesucht*

Ich denke der EH-TW6600 hat eine wenigstens gleich gute, eher bessere Bildqualität im Vergleich zum EH-TW3200 aber was sich genau verbessert hat oder auch nicht ist mir nicht bekannt. Vermutlich ist jedenfalls die Reaktionszeit besser, der EH-TW6600 eignet sich auch für den 120Hz Betrieb und Shutter-3D (auch wenn du das anscheinend nicht brauchst). Der Inputlag sollte (falls du auch spielen willst) Berichten zufolge auch relativ gering sein.

Wer die Platine reparieren kann und was es kostet kann ich nicht sagen. So etwas ist oft unverhältnismäßig teuer.


----------



## econaut (3. November 2015)

*AW: Nachfolger für Epson EH-TW3200 gesucht*

Es ist jetzt ein Epson 9200W geworden 

Der 6600 war kurz hier, aber zu laut und das Bild hat mir nicht gefallen.


----------

